# Wer schreibt Insync for Google drive KDE client ebuild

## SvenFischer

Hi Jungs,

leider bin ich nicht fähig ein ebuild zu schreiben - wer hat Lust Google Drive zu unter KDE zu nutzen und schreibt (schnell) das ebuild dafür?

https://forums.insynchq.com/discussion/1451/insync-for-linux-beta-6-0-9-21

Schön wäre natürlich nohch das zusätzliche Plasmaoid:

http://s.insynchq.com/builds/insync.plasmoid

Noch ist die Software umsonst, aber im Moment einfach ohne Alternative und gratis...

Lieben Dank

Sven

----------

## schmidicom

Eine alternative die bereits im Portage drin ist gibt es schon mit namen "grive".

Ist aber leider ein reines Konsolenprogramm das man manuell ausführen muss für die Synchronisation.

----------

## SvenFischer

Hi,

das Programm kenne ich - ist leider echt rudimentär und kommt nicht gegen Insync an.

----------

## thens

Benutze grive auch schon seit längerem, musste da aber auch ein eigenes skript als wrapper drumlegen, damit man wenigstens einige komfortable Schritte damit ausführen kann.

Würde mich allerdings auch freuen, wenn Insync als ebuild verfügbar wäre  :Wink: 

----------

## Josef.95

Schaut doch mal ob das auf bgo https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=449034 verfügbare Ebuild für euch nutzbar ist (ungetestet).

----------

## schmidicom

Der "RDEPEND" Bereich von diesem ebuild scheint kaputt zu sein.

```
master insync-bin # ebuild insync-bin-0.9.32.ebuild manifest

Error(s) in metadata for 'app-backup/insync-bin-0.9.32':

  RDEPEND: Invalid atom (--), token 3
```

----------

## hafgan

 *schmidicom wrote:*   

> Der "RDEPEND" Bereich von diesem ebuild scheint kaputt zu sein.
> 
> ```
> master insync-bin # ebuild insync-bin-0.9.32.ebuild manifest
> 
> ...

 

Hallo,

bin jetzt kein ebuild-experte, aber das ebuild sieht schon irgendwie seltsam aus im RDEPEND - Bereich. "maybe more" und die "--")

Nach dieser Beschreibung sollte das anders sein:

http://devmanual.gentoo.org/general-concepts/dependencies/index.html

Würde ich mal versuchen das zu ändern:

```
   kde? (

      -- kde-base/kdelibs --

      -- maybe more --

)

```

in

```
   kde? ( kde-base/kdelibs )

```

(Natürlich für alle Einträge in RDEPEND)

Viel Glück!

Gruß

hafgan

----------

## schmidicom

@hafgan

Auf die Idee bin ich auch schon gekommen und auch wenn sich dann das Manifest erstellen lässt so läuft ein emerge irgenwie ins leere.

Laut Portage ist app-backup/insync-bin zwar installiert aber mit "equery f insync-bin" sieht man das dem nicht so ist.

----------

## schmidicom

So ich habe mich jetzt selbst mal an einem ebuild versucht und nach dem einen oder anderen Nerv den ich begraben musste habe ich es tatsächlich hinbekommen zumindest die deb für KDE zu installieren. Doch leider funktioniert insync nicht wirklich es wird zwar die Webseite aufgerufen wo man Insync die Erlaubnis erteilen kann auf das eigene Google Drive zuzugreifen aber das war es dann auch schon.

Hier mein "insync-bin-kde-0.9.34.ebuild" das ich benutzte:

```
DESCRIPTION="Advanced cross-platform Google Drive client for KDE4"

HOMEPAGE="https://www.insynchq.com/"

SRC_URI="

   x86? ( http://s.insynchq.com/builds/insync-beta-kde_0.9.34_i386.deb )

   amd64? ( http://s.insynchq.com/builds/insync-beta-kde_0.9.34_amd64.deb )

"

SLOT="0"

KEYWORDS="~x86 ~amd64"

RDEPEND="

   kde-base/kdelibs

"

src_unpack() {

   unpack ${A}

   unpack ./data.tar.gz

   cd "${S}"

   rm control.tar.gz data.tar.gz debian-binary

}

src_install() {

   cp -pPR ${WORKDIR}/* "${D}"/ || die "Installation failed"

}
```

----------

## mrpdaemon

Insync ebuild:

https://github.com/mrpdaemon/gentoo-overlay/blob/master/net-misc/insync/insync-0.9.41.ebuild

----------

## nightmarez

Danke für das Ebuild, funktioniert prima.

----------

## schmidicom

Das ebuild geht doch aber davon aus das entweder KDE oder Gnome installiert ist, was ich jetzt nicht so toll finde.

Was ist mit denen die weder KDE noch Gnome benutzen?Last edited by schmidicom on Wed Mar 13, 2013 7:18 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## mrpdaemon

Apologies, I don't speak German so I'll reply in English. If you don't use either "kde" or "gnome" the ebuild will install the standard insync package. Did you try it? Let me know if it doesn't work and I will fix it.

Google translate:

Entschuldigung, ich spreche kein Deutsch, so ich in Englisch werde antworten. Wenn Sie nicht verwenden entweder "kde" oder "gnome" das Ebuild installiert die Standard-insync Paket. Hast du es versuchen? Lassen Sie mich wissen, wenn es nicht funktioniert und ich werden es beheben.

----------

